# supercharged a4



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

ive been looking to buy a supercharger for my 06 a4 goat and i was wondering if there is a difference between supercharging an AT and a MT.


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ya, with a stock automatic tranny you're probably gonna blow it up sooner or later with the amount of torque a SC adds and with a manual you'll need a new clutch and might start breaking other parts of the drivetrain (driveshaft, CV shafts, etc..)


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

so IF i were to get a maggie what other parts would i have to install exactly? or is there a place that can tell me?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You'll be fine, just bolt on the maggie and have fun. Autos are easier on the drivetrain than manuals.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

not to swipe the post by any means but what aftermarket tranny could handle the maggy?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

I got I berg werner overhaul kit mad of kevlar didnt get to use it but it will work only about 700$ for all the little extra parts that go with it.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

ok cool, cant wait to slap a SC on in a couple of yrs.


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

You could just buy the kit and you'd have everything you'd need but I would also get a built tranny from Performabuilt or RPM because with the power that the SC will add the stock tranny is a ticking time bomb.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTOworshiper9 said:


> You could just buy the kit and you'd have everything you'd need but I would also get a built tranny from Performabuilt or RPM because with the power that the SC will add the stock tranny is a ticking time bomb.


Have you blown up a A4 with FI?
I know there are plenty of people that have FI with the stock tranny and running well.


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Have you blown up a A4 with FI?
> I know there are plenty of people that have FI with the stock tranny and running well.


A stock 4L65e is only rated at 380ft.lbs of torque, so right outta the gate you're at the limits and adding a SC will put you WAY beyond 380ft.lbs.

Now a lot of people are running a lot of power and are fine but their tranny could take a dive at anytime and a lot have. You can add a shift kit, deeper pan, big cooler, and put Dexron VI in there to help (currently that's what I'm doing till I get enough for a built tranny) but you're just delaying the inevitable.

If nobody believes me just google all the threads about this. 
:cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I know what the rating is on the tranny. If you go by that, the auto should be trashed with bolt ons alone. The LS2 was rated at 400lb-ft at the crank. The real world where it counts. My M12 is rated at 400lb ft, I got more than that at the wheels. Plus trannys A4/M6 have taking a dump with stock power.


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

I know plenty of people running maggies on the stock tranny with no problems..that crazy saying you have to upgrade your tranny with a maggie...I have been spraying the piss out on stock tranny for a while with not problems at all and am waiting for my TVS to come in...Now as for the clutch thats a different story...


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

HITMAN803 said:


> I know plenty of people running maggies on the stock tranny with no problems..that crazy saying you have to upgrade your tranny with a maggie...I have been spraying the piss out on stock tranny for a while with not problems at all and am waiting for my TVS to come in...Now as for the clutch thats a different story...


You don't have to upgrade a manual tranny with more power but you do with the autos. Sure you can wait till it blows and then get a built one but why take the chance?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Please explain. Because torque applies the same amount of force no matter what it is. People are drag racing with stock autos into the 11's. According to the ratings, transmissions should be blowing up left and right off the show room floor. If anything the auto should survive longer than a manual, the torque converter absorbs more shock than a clutch would.


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Please explain. Because torque applies the same amount of force no matter what it is. People are drag racing with stock autos into the 11's. According to the ratings, transmissions should be blowing up left and right off the show room floor. If anything the auto should survive longer than a manual, the torque converter absorbs more shock than a clutch would.


All the same stress is there but instead of the internals of a manual absorbing them and breaking, it transfers them over to the other drivetrain parts and they end up breaking instead. That's why if you have two of them same cars with same power levels the manual will break more drivetrain parts and the auto will take a dump before breaking anything else.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTOworshiper9 said:


> All the same stress is there but instead of the internals of a manual absorbing them and breaking, it transfers them over to the other drivetrain parts and they end up breaking instead. That's why if you have two of them same cars with same power levels the manual will break more drivetrain parts and the auto will take a dump before breaking anything else.


:lol: Thats not the way it works, but ohh well. The auto tranny is plenty strong for a s/c. I'm not saying its indestructable. But to say the tranny is rated at 380ft lbs and adding a s/c will cause it to blow is not true. The biggest failure of auto transmissions is heat, most of that comes from slippage. Thats when you start burning bands, clutches, ect. Auto transmissions have a torque converter clutch that locks the engine and transmission together. Like you said above more fluid, cooler will help. Real world results say the tranny is plenty stong.


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes you are 100% right GMlife...that stock AUTO tranny we be fine, and real world application tells me that....There are thousands of people out there running maggies,turbos and prochargers on stock autos and have been for a long time, anyone can quote numbers to me but i dont care about that....I care about real world application...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I got my car back from the speed shop last month on my new engine build. Got 455 hp and 415 lbs. trq. at the wheels just on a cam/heads swap /intake manifold and full headers-to-tips exhaust. The owner of the speed shop said I had nothing to worry about until i got above 500 r.w. trq. and then to start thinking about beefing up the 4L65 but not necessary. Said it would be a daily driver all day but don't take it to the track every day and do dead stop/dig launches with wheel hop or I would start breaking stuff. The guys at Texas Speed told me they didn't start seeing problems until the 550-600 hp/trq range.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The stock trans is going to outlast the other drivetrain parts from what I've noticed. I would think that the tune on the trans is worse then the added power. Upping the line pressure, ect, will cause heat. I would geta trans cooler if I had an A4 before doing anything else.


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes the tranny will for sure outlast your half shafts,stubs ect. I have 529rwhp and 600rwtq on spray and have not have a problem...But you are right about wheel hop thats what breaks parts fast..I about to have 540+ and 500+ with my TVS and soon as it comes in and once again I dont see any problems wit that hp...There are countless people on ls2gto.com running in the 500-600 on stock trannys...


----------

